# Did you bring protection?



## colorfulpast

I was reminded the other day how quickly things can go awry when working outside. Spending only one hour on a ladder painting trim, one of our guys got sunburned to a crisp. When asked if he had put on sunscreen, it was as if I had grown two heads. 

After a freak accident several months ago, I made sure that we now have a first aid kit on our truck (I know, brilliant, right), eye wash...and wait...SUNSCREEN. 

I just wanted to remind everyone that the danger of skin cancer is real. Please, please, please, if you are working outside, make sure you slather on the sunscreen, wear a hat and sunglasses. 

Being fair-skinned myself, I have had two suspicious looking moles removed from my legs, which thankfully were dubbed by the lab as "inconclusive". However, I do get myself to the dermatologist yearly to make sure that all is well.

Here is a look at what abnormal moles might look like:

http://www.dermweb.org/molemelanoma/watch2.html

I've attached some links about the dangers of prolonged sun exposure.
http://www.melanoma.com/prevention.html
http://skincancer.dermis.net/content/e02factors/e141/index_eng.html 
http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/wyntk/melanoma
http://www.skincancer.org/the-eyelids-highly-susceptible-to-skin-cancer.html

Sorry to sound like the poster child for the skin cancer prevention foundation, but there is nothing healthy about a healthy tan.


----------



## TJ Paint

thanks for the reminder. i got some semi trans oil stain in my eye the other day and had no eye wash. The tough guy thing gets old after awhile. Safe is sexy. lol


----------



## ProWallGuy

Nothing funny about any kind of cancer. My father-in-law is a life long harley rider, and had cancer pop up on his nose. They had to remove his nose, and replace it with skin from his.....a55. We ask him if everything smells like 5hit now, but its still no joke. Better to take care now than suffer later.


----------



## TooledUp

It's good to be reminded to use it. I often forget - I've got a first aid kit in my van and putting sun screen in is a brilliant idea! :thumbsup:

Maybe this should be moved to the workplace safety board?


----------



## ProWallGuy

TooledUp said:


> It's good to be reminded to use it. I often forget - I've got a first aid kit in my van and putting sun screen in is a brilliant idea! :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe this should be moved to the workplace safety board?


Done!


----------



## colorfulpast

Aww you guys are great! Thank you..:thumbup:


----------



## daArch

And remember children, even if the sun doesn't do THIS to you:










it DOES do this after awile:










I have never burned easily, but I do now protect myself. I hate sunscreen, so I wear a hat and long cotton in the sun. Personally I find a white cotton shirt more comfortable than bare skin in the heat of the mid-summer sun.


----------



## colorfulpast

I believe I just lost my lunch. Thanks for keeping it real!


----------



## TJ Paint

gotta be careful on ladders too...


----------



## RCP

Good reminder Susan:thumbsup:
Bill, that is wrong on so many levels!


----------



## johnpaint

Did I bring Protection? What is this site coming to?


----------



## TooledUp

RCP said:


> Bill, that is wrong on so many levels!


And don't forget to screen the dog too...


----------



## nEighter

daArch said:


> And remember children, even if the sun doesn't do THIS to you:
> 
> 
> it DOES do this after awile:


what make a girls bewbs lower than her waistline?


----------



## TooledUp

nEighter said:


> what make a girls bewbs lower than her waistline?


I hear they make a great scarf for the winter 

It seems that everything starts to go south with age.


----------



## daArch

colorfulpast said:


> I believe I just lost my lunch. Thanks for keeping it real!





RCP said:


> Good reminder Susan:thumbsup:
> Bill, that is wrong on so many levels!



Sorry,

I know. I almost blew lunch when I first saw it a few years ago. But there are some who do not understand what the sun can do. One picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

johnpaint said:


> Did I bring Protection? What is this site coming to?


Your just starting to wonder that. 
Boy ole boy. Watch out for the scythe............. Wooaaa


----------



## daArch

ewingpainting.net said:


> Your just starting to wonder that.
> Boy ole boy. Watch out for the scythe............. Wooaaa


Thank you for not ignoring all my posts, Gabe.:whistling2:


----------

